# Local pond plant nursery (Abbotsford)



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anybody been out to this place? Sounds like an interesting place for pond plants. They do a booth at the Cloverdale flea market.

http://www.gardenpondsonline.com


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not very far from my place, but, I've never heard of it before.
Might have to make a trip out there next weekend.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> It's not very far from my place, but, I've never heard of it before.
> Might have to make a trip out there next weekend.


 The guy is really knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

whats the address?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> whats the address?


Woodbridge Ponds, 3387 Tolmie Road Abbotsford, B.C. Canada.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I drove by on the way home from work.
Their website says they are closed Monday and Tuesday so I didn't stop.
Lots of green house.
I'll probably go back on Saturday.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

We have dealt with this company, and have been very, very satisfied. They are very knowledgeable, friendly, good product and price. All in a relaxed enviroment. They also send a newsletter, once you are on their email list, which is full of info, as well as classes, seminars, etc. See you out there, cause we'll be back picking up more pond plants.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

is it worth the drive?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

went there today great selection on pond plants!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> is it worth the drive?


I bet it was worth the 15-20 min drive


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> I bet it was worth the 15-20 min drive


lol yes it was


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Woodbridge Ponds*

So I went and checked this place out as i'm not far from there.
I have been thinking about setting up a pond for my mom at her place and thought I would check it out.

Very nice people there,nice selection of pond plants,pumps,filters and uvfiltrers.When I told the sales person I was thinking of setting up a pond and just checking to see what was there they showed me around and lent me a cd of setting up a pond with out knowing me.I will be going back there for my supplies.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Woodbridge Ponds*

I checked this place out as it's not far from me,the sales person was realy helpful.There is a large selection of pond plants.
Filters and uvfilters can be found there as well.

They lent me a CD on building a pond as long as I bring it back thought that was cool since they didn't know me or ask for any contact details.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got back from there myself.  
Really nice people and lots of plants.
Left $100 there. 
I told the owner that I had heard about them through this website.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

do you know if they have any bog beans i think that would look killer in my peacock bass tank


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't know if they have any or not, but, they must have a couple hundred different types of aquatic plants.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

hmm i defently gotta see this place cuz last summer i couldnt find any of the plants i wanted for my pond


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pond supplies in the valley*

I found on Craigs list if you want to call 1st here are the contact details.

Woodbridge Ponds 
3387 Tolmie Road 
Abbotsford 604 823 0222 
Open Wednesday to Sunday 9:30 to 5:30 
Closed on Monday & Tuesday for Landscapers pick up only


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Made another trip out there today.
Left behind more money. 
Their website says they are closed Mondays and tuesdays.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I like http://www.hawaiianbotanicals.com/ nice plants... nice koi


----------



## woodbridge (May 25, 2010)

Yes we carry bog bean (menyanthes trifoliata) sorry for the latin but sometimes we get our common names mixed up


----------

